# Thought you would like this.



## funetical (Nov 6, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-RLqLx1iYI]YouTube - Painfully Honest and Epic Mobile Home Commercial[/ame]


----------



## funetical (Nov 10, 2009)

Nope Nobody liked it.


----------



## granite-girl (Nov 10, 2009)

I'll be right there!

Scary - really!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 10, 2009)

I've been through Cullman, Al....well nuff said.


----------



## rebecca16 (Dec 8, 2009)

Well its a good one. and i liked the commercial very much.


----------



## frozenstar (Dec 23, 2009)

Not bad...


----------



## Plumbing And Lighting (Dec 30, 2009)

LOL, that was the best thing I've seen all week.


----------



## SJNServices (Jan 16, 2010)

Best car commercial ever.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tNPYmjI2kKc]YouTube - Ford Sportka Cat - the KA´s evil twin[/ame]

Hope you're not a cat lover.:beer:


----------



## donrobert (Jan 17, 2010)

lol.. thank for your share.


----------



## donrobert (Jan 17, 2010)

SJNServices said:


> Best car commercial ever.
> 
> YouTube - Ford Sportka Cat - the KA´s evil twin
> 
> Hope you're not a cat lover.:beer:



its crazy, ohh... :hide:


----------



## Plumbing And Lighting (Jan 26, 2010)

SJNServices said:


> Best car commercial ever.
> 
> YouTube - Ford Sportka Cat - the KA´s evil twin
> 
> Hope you're not a cat lover.:beer:



see now that was just wrong, lol


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jan 26, 2010)

That mobile home guy has a 
[ame=http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=%22rambo+complex%22&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8]"rambo complex" - Google Search[/ame]
but this guy
Got Fight?, Forrest Griffin, Book - Barnes & Noble
is way funnier and way outrageous/obscene/disgusting/sad.

Search this
http://www.scribd.com/doc/23773530/Got-Fight-Griffin-Forrest
for "woolly mammoth"  It's on page 3.


----------



## TxBuilder (Jan 27, 2010)

Awesome review. Just terrible.


----------



## granite-girl (Jan 27, 2010)

OMG- that cat one was horrible!


----------



## TxBuilder (Jan 27, 2010)

Agreed. I don't think it was real though. All those new cars come with sensors to prevent them for cutting off your hand.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jan 27, 2010)

TxBuilder said:


> I don't think it was real though.


Besides which I saw a cat once whose neck had been crushed; he was trying to get up!


----------



## kaytav (Apr 16, 2011)

well, it's not that bad.. anyways thanks for sharing ;-)


----------

